# Anyone seen the Mini mounting bracket anywhere?



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

Looking for the Mini mounting bracket. I tried using command adhesive to stick my mini to my TV, and it isn't holding.

If you have a better way, I'm all ears...


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

I couldn't find a bracket anywhere so I used cable ties to strap a Mini to the back of my Samsung TV. I looped a couple of them through some vent holes, making sure not to actually block the vents with the TiVo.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

There's another forum member that did 4 pads of velcro to attach the mini to the back of the TV and it worked very well.


----------



## trip1eX (Apr 2, 2005)

http://www.amazon.com/Command-Large...0971&sr=8-1&keywords=3m+command+velcro+strips

unless those are the things you tried already

If you have a wall mounted tv you might be able to just slide the Mini behind the tv. Mine sits free behind my tv and rests on the top edge of the wall mount and kept in place by the tv itself.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Get some double-sided gorilla tape. It'll hold. 

Of course if you ever want to remove it, that could be difficult.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Get some double-sided gorilla tape. It'll hold.
> 
> Of course if you ever want to remove it, that could be difficult.


Finding a helpful gorilla anywhere is next to impossible.


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

tarheelblue32 said:


> Of course if you ever want to remove it, that could be difficult.


That's my fear. I didn't think of cable ties, though, so Arcady may be on to something there. My TV is mounted to a full motion mount, and gets moved around, otherwise I would just rest it behind the TV, or put it on a shelf.

The adhesive strips I used didn't work, as the glue that holds the rubber feet on failed, and two of the feet came off. I think those should be there for cooling, so I don't want to take them off.

I'll see if I can find a way to use some cable ties. Might even be able to get them through the screw mounting holes.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

These things can hold quite a bit of weight.

http://www.amazon.com/Scotch-All-We...UTF8&qid=1424803306&sr=8-2&keywords=3m+velcro


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

Started researching this, and it seems there are things that might work although unfortunately not sized perfectly. Even ones that appear to allow you mount to the VESA mounts and create new ones for your arm.

Here are a few possible options I located. Please note, I have not verified any of these would work, just looked like it's possible that they could:

http://www.officesupply.com/technol...e=&network=g&gclid=CIzNkJCu-8MCFRRo7AodHEEA6g

http://www.centerstagebracket.com/0505.html (also see other sizes)

http://www.mini-box.com/M350-VESA-Display-Mounts
http://www.maclocks.com/imac-locks/macmini-security-cable-lock.html

http://www.sonnettech.com/product/maccuffmini.html


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Some of those brackets are for a Mac Mini, not a TiVo Mini. The Mac Mini is thinner than a TiVo Mini.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

I have mine behind a wall-mounted 22" LED panel. For me, the bolts for connecting the panel to the bracket were just the right size for the screw hanging hole in the back of the Mini case. I left one of the 4 mounting bolts a little loose and hung my Mini off of that bolt.


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

Arcady said:


> Some of those brackets are for a Mac Mini, not a TiVo Mini. The Mac Mini is thinner than a TiVo Mini.


Yes, I realize that and know there is a difference.

That said,

the Mac Mini's listed dimensions are 7.7"W x 7.7"D x 1.4"H
https://www.apple.com/mac-mini/specs/

The Tivo Mini's listed dimensions are 6.09" W x 6.09" D x 1.3" H

And of course the shape is different.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

ellinj said:


> These things can hold quite a bit of weight.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Scotch-All-We...UTF8&qid=1424803306&sr=8-2&keywords=3m+velcro


This is what I'd use, and what we use at work to attach devices to the back of televisions, monitors, etc. Works extremely well.


----------



## buckyswider (Aug 31, 2003)

So does anybody know if tivo stopped selling these, or is it just a tempoary out-of-stock situation? I wanted to pick up another...


----------



## 27348ba3 (Feb 27, 2015)

Maybe look for some of the Monitor mounts for the mini pcs like the intel NUC or Gigabyte Bric? Should be on amazon or newegg.

Does the mini work with the remote with no line of site?

https://www.icwusa.com/media/MiniPC-ScannerMount_prod_sheet.pdf


----------



## h2oskierc (Dec 16, 2010)

27348ba3 said:


> Does the mini work with the remote with no line of site?


The new RF one does for sure, and the IR one had a pretty good signal, so it could be bounced pretty well.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

Both of our wall mounted TV's are mounted over a chest of drawers in bedrooms. I put 2 screws into the back of the chest and hide the mini there. 

Of course then you need to hide the HDMI in the wall..


----------



## omg_yeti (Jan 2, 2016)

buckyswider said:


> So does anybody know if tivo stopped selling these, or is it just a tempoary out-of-stock situation? I wanted to pick up another...


Considering how long it's been I'm guessing they stopped. I bought two just a few months before your post, and now it's 2 Jan 2016 and I'm wishing I had a third around.


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

h2oskierc said:


> Looking for the Mini mounting bracket. I tried using command adhesive to stick my mini to my TV, and it isn't holding.
> 
> If you have a better way, I'm all ears...


I went to Home Depot and got a role of large Velcro. I've used it for a number of things. It has extra strong adhesive on it. I've used it on both my Mini's and they're holding strong. I have on mounted on a back of a TV, and another on the back of a dresser. It's cheap and it can be used for all kinds of things. For example, my Controller for my headed mattress Pad is Velcro's to the Bed frame. i can easily look and see where it's set and turn it on/off.

Heated mattress pad, 100 times better then a Electric Blanket!!! Mine is low DC voltage powered. Tiny wires I can't even feel laying on them. Climb in my warm bed, relax while using my Tivo Mini.


----------



## sommerfeld (Feb 26, 2006)

I wall-mounted the mini (but not the power brick) without a bracket using the two screw-head keyholes located on the back. 

Measure twice, drill pilot holes, drive two screws partway, slide Mini onto screw heads. Unmount and adjust screw head depth if not immediately satisfied.

Was the easiest install ever. Is the bracket so you can also wall-mount the power brick?


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

I posted about this a while back: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=531434


----------



## Camaro45th (Mar 12, 2014)

If I may chime in, for those who are looking to use some type of Velcro, but are worried that it will not hold, try using the EZ Pass Velcro. That stuff clicks into place and works extremely well. It will not move after that, plus if you to remove it, comes right off. I have used that Velcro for a controller that I keep mounted in my car and I didn't like regular Velcro, it would wobble too much for my liking and fall eventually. The EZ pass Velcro holds like a rock. Hope this helps


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

That stuff is great. Available in large pieces too.

http://www.amazon.com/Scotch-All-We...UTF8&qid=1452439767&sr=8-2&keywords=3m+velcro

http://www.amazon.com/3M-Reclosable...UTF8&qid=1452439857&sr=8-3&keywords=3m+velcro


----------



## ccoulson (May 24, 2003)

There is also the Hideit Uni-S that can accommodate the Mini. You can mount using the VESA points on the back of the TV of if those are in use you can velcro it to the back to the TV and slip the Mini in.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

ccoulson said:


> There is also the Hideit Uni-S that can accommodate the Mini. You can mount using the VESA points on the back of the TV of if those are in use you can velcro it to the back to the TV and slip the Mini in.


My Mini v1 runs pretty warm, so I would worry about ventilation with something like that (or any closed box). Have you actually used one with a TiVo Mini?


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

If you just want it out of sight but still ventilated, perhaps a mesh bag of some kind you could put it in and just hang from the back of the TV .


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

L David Matheny said:


> My Mini v1 runs pretty warm, so I would worry about ventilation with something like that (or any closed box). Have you actually used one with a TiVo Mini?


This isn't an enclosure, I wouldn't think it would cover up much if any of the ventilation.


----------



## ccoulson (May 24, 2003)

As noted, the Hideit isn't an enclosure - think of it as two bookends held together with a thumbscrew. And as it is designed specifically to hold media player, cable boxes, game consoles, etc. I'm sure they thought through the heat dissipation issue.

To be fair, Hideit markets this as a WALL mount - not a behind-the-set mount. They make one that mounts behind the set but only for the MacMini. But, I have had no probs with my Mini 2 in this config.


----------

